# Problems with lirc

## JHuizingh

I've had mythtv working for a while with 3 hauppage pvr 250 tuner cards, and I'm just getting around to trying to get a remote to work.   

lircl version 0.7.0-r1 installed without a problem.  

I'm using kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r9.

When I modprobe the lirc_dev, I get the following information from dmesg:

```
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
```

When I modprobe lirc_i2c, I get the following message:

```
lirc_i2c: chip found @ 0x18 (Hauppauge IR)

ivtv: i2c attach [client=Hauppauge IR,ok]

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin:sample_rate: 10

lirc_i2c: chip found @ 0x18 (Hauppauge IR)

ivtv: i2c attach [client=Hauppauge IR,ok]

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin:sample_rate: 10

lirc_i2c: chip found @ 0x18 (Hauppauge IR)

ivtv: i2c attach [client=Hauppauge IR,ok]

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin:sample_rate: 10

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: no free slots for plugins!

```

If I understand it correctly, it looks like it's finding the first 2 happage cards and setting them up, and it can't handle the 3rd, so it prints an error message.

After loading the modules, I have two new devices available, /dev/lirc/0 and /dev/lirc/1

At this point, I tried running both "lircd -d /dev/lirc/1" and "lircd -d /dev/lirc/1" (only 1 at a time though).  I started up irw, and tried putting the ir receiver in all three cards for each device.  irw never printed out anything.  I then checked the batteries in a different remote, and the batteries are good.

Am I doing this right?  What are some steps I can take to debug this problem?

Thanks.

----------

## phranzee

```
modprobe lirc_serial

FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.11-rc4-love1/kernel/drivers/char/lirc/lirc_serial.ko): Input/output error

dmesg:

lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin:sample_rate: 0

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: no free slots for plugins!

lirc_serial: register_chrdev failed!
```

2.6.11-rc4-love1

i'll try to compile it into kernel

edit: it didn't work...

----------

